# Masturbating in front of wife



## mn41male (Dec 23, 2017)

My wife just had foot surgery and has not been interested in having sex as she is afraid I will hit it or she will bang it on the bed. Over the last few days, I haven massaging her boobs and rubbing her *****. She has been enjoying it, but when I get in bed naked, she does not touch me. This morning, I needed to cum and started masturbating in the bed while she watched. She never said anything outside of telling me to cum on my stomach. My question to the ladies if the room. Do you like to watch your husband masturbate in front of you? Should I start doing more often? I truly was unable to read the situation this morning. I know I liked it as it only took me a few minutes to cum when it usually takes me awhile alone.

I would love to hear some advice from anyone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Please read the rules for posting in this forum.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

